# Autoverkauf über Autoscout24



## sirac (18 Januar 2007)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich betonen, dass die Fa. Autoscout24.de an sich mit folgendem Sachverhalt absolut nichts zu tun hat.
Ich habe dort mein Auto zum Verkauf eingestellt. 
Irgendwann bekam ich mehrere englisch verfasste Mails, von denen mir eine als "sauber" vorkam.
Da war ein Mr. Peter Moore, der interessiert daran sei, mein in Autoscout befindliches Auto für 1.800 Euro nebst 300 Euro zu erwerben, wenn ich ihm dieses Auto für eine Weile festhalten würde, bis dieser meinen Wagen abholen könne. Da war von Sammeltransport die Rede und bis LKW und Tour wohl zusammen passen würden. Erschien mir logisch.
Habe diesem zugestimmt.
Das ganze hin und her mit zig Mails dauerte ungefähr 6 Wochen. Habe dann auch etwas schärfer formuliert angefragt, wann denn nun mein Scheck eintreffen würde. Antwort wie immer: Your Cheque will be there soon.
Irgendwann hab ich dem Knaben dann geschrieben, dass er mich mal gern haben könne und dies kein Geschäftsgebahren, jedenfalls nicht hier in Old Germany ist udn ich mein Auto eher vor die Wand fahren würde als es ihm zu verkaufen. Und siehe da, nach einigen Mails war der Scheck gestern in meinem Briefkasten.
Ein Scheck über 7.000Euro!!
Auf meine Frage an den Versender(Peter Moore) was es denn mit der Überzahlung auf sich habe, antwortet mir dieser, dass die restlichen 4.900 Euro für die Verschiffung meines Autos wären und ich die doch bitte an ein Konto zahlen möchte, was er mit mir noch abklären will.
Daraufhin habe ich natürlich heute noch die Polizei informiert, die diese Art von Betrug schon kennt und mich bat, Anzeige zu erstatten, was ich dann auch machte.
Sinn des Betrugs ist jedenfalls. Der Warenwert wird erheblich überzahlt. Der Scheck wird aufs Konto eingezahlt, die überzahlte Summe(in meinem Fall 4.900 Euro) werden an den Betrüger überwiesen und nach einigen Tagen stellt sich heraus, dass der Scheck nicht gedeckt ist.
Also Vorsicht beim Autoverkauf!


----------



## Hans Der Driver (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*

Das kann ich aus eigner Erfahrung nur bestätigen, habe schon mehrfach Autos über Scout gehandelt, die Anzeige ist noch garnicht erschienen, schon sind mehrere kauflustige Briten im Postfach. Neben dem Scheckbetrug könnte evtl auch Geldwäsche eine Rolle spielen - erinnert mich immer ein bisschen an Nigerian-Connections. Deshalb nie reagiert. Würde mich mal interessieren, was aus Deinem Scheck geworden ist?:-D


----------



## sirac (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*

Den Scheck hab ich gegen Quittung der Polizei zur Verfügung gestellt, um die Sache weiter zu verfolgen.
Hab ehrlich gesagt, schon ein bißchen Schiss, dass ich die Jungs demnächst vor der Türe stehen habe aber wie sollte ich anders reagieren?


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*



sirac schrieb:


> .... wie sollte ich anders reagieren?


War schon gut so, doch erfolgversprechend scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein. Einfach ignorieren wäre später im Ergebnis die selbe Strategie gewesen.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*

Was hätte er dann mit dem Scheck machen sollen, auch ignorieren?


----------



## OlSt (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Was hätte er dann mit dem Scheck machen sollen, auch ignorieren?



... bssssssst - ab in den Shredder  - aber - Partikelschnitt bitte


----------



## Fidul (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*

Auf was für ein Konto hättest du das Geld denn überweisen sollen? Gewisse Institutionen interessieren sich brennend für die Bankdaten der Nigeria-Connection.


----------



## sirac (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*

Wie gesagt: Dazu ist es nicht gekommen. Der Scheck ist bei der Polizei.
Das Schlimme ist, dieser Mensch nervt mich weiter per Email und ist der Meinung, dass ich den Scheck noch habe und für die Polizei scheint die Sache nicht so sonderlich brisant oder interessant zu sein.
Jedenfalls hab ich keine Lust, diese Jungs im Hinblick auf meine Familie irgendwann vor meiner Türe stehen zu haben.
Weiß auch nicht so Recht im Moment was ich da machen soll.


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Autoverkauf über Autoscout24*



sirac schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Dazu ist es nicht gekommen. Der Scheck ist bei der Polizei.
> Das Schlimme ist, dieser Mensch nervt mich weiter per Email und ist der Meinung, dass ich den Scheck noch habe und für die Polizei scheint die Sache nicht so sonderlich brisant oder interessant zu sein.
> Jedenfalls hab ich keine Lust, diese Jungs im Hinblick auf meine Familie irgendwann vor meiner Türe stehen zu haben.
> Weiß auch nicht so Recht im Moment was ich da machen soll.


Die Masche sollte den Ermittlern hinreichend bekannt sein.
Das gabs schon öfter. In aller Regel sind die Schecks Totalfälschungen oder Betragsverfälschungen und mit der "Überzahlung" verdienen die ihr Geld.
Kurz: es handelt sich um einen sogenannten "Schüttelscheck".


----------

